# Razor mouse competition!!!



## Computer_Freak

Hey guys. 

There was a competition on the Razor site "Guess the name of the next gizmo, and you could win it"

Well, my guess was mamba, and the mouse is called mamba.

Guess I won.

But do any of you think that they will actually give me the mouse?

cause I am pretty excited, but sceptcal at the same time. And seeing as its $130, i guess i really want my prize...

Check the Razor Mamba


----------



## SRcobra

Would be harsh if they didnt give it too you!
But, they might just give you some vouchers or discount codes...

OMG THOUGH, that mouse looks awesome 
Hopefully you'll get it and nice guess dude!


----------



## Computer_Freak

Im from South africa, so I kinda have a broad knowledge of snakes.

Seeing as most Razor mice (mouse's?) are named after snakes, I carried the theme on...

And i saw that one of the mice are called "Boomslang" which is a native snake which translated from Afrikaans is Tree Snake...

I saw picture, it was all black, so the first thing that popped in my mind was the Black Mamba...

And i put down Mamba (not Black Mamba)


----------



## SRcobra

so there was some logic behind it then  thats really good man


----------



## Computer_Freak

now to wait for the mouse...

but as I said, i remain sceptical, as there will probably be a loophole for them somewhere.

They waill probably take the winners and put them in a draw. Then someone will win (we will never know who)

it usually goes like this.

But it would be awesome....

Cmon Razer, e-mail me already....


----------



## Scubie67

Grats on winning !... on the Anandtech forums I heard that mouse is very expensive to


----------



## Computer_Freak

Scubie67 said:


> Grats on winning !... on the Anandtech forums I heard that mouse is very expensive to



$130...

Still no word from Razor.

They should have at least contacted me by now, telling me ive won, or am in a draw or something.

I just want them to make contact.

Cause i really need a new mouse (mines breaking), and I was gonna get the Cyber Snipa Stinger, but if this comes to me, then ill wait.


----------



## Twist86

If it was on their site and you got a screenshot as proof and they don't send you it.....then there is a lawsuit there for false advertising.

They give you any crap you just remind them of that.


Though id never spend that much for a mouse...hope they send you it...looks cool but I am cheap...gimme a normal laser mouse and I am happy as a clam.


----------



## FairDoos

Id never thought Razor would even touch going to wireless obviously i was wrong xD

Goodluck on getting your prize!


----------



## Computer_Freak

Twist86 said:


> If it was on their site and you got a screenshot as proof and they don't send you it.....then there is a lawsuit there for false advertising.
> 
> They give you any crap you just remind them of that.
> 
> 
> Though id never spend that much for a mouse...hope they send you it...looks cool but I am cheap...gimme a normal laser mouse and I am happy as a clam.



thats kinda the problem.

how wdid I know i had to take a screen shot as proof (i didnt know i would win!!!!)

but well see...

Still no contact


----------



## oregon

I don't know how their customer service is, but it wouldn't hurt emailing. If they care about their reputation, I'm sure they won't lie.


----------



## Computer_Freak

i agree.

But i seen online i found one other person that named it mamba (although he wrote momba in his post, i guess it was a typo)

I have e-mailed them, with no reply (2 days)


----------



## Computer_Freak

although they havent replied (3 days now), i dont think im gonna win...

"Guess the product name of the new upcoming Razer gizmo and
stand a chance to win this awesome new peripheral."

Stand a chance... so i dont think its gonna come...

so i think im gonna buy myself a mouse.


----------



## Computer_Freak

5 days now, still no word

I sent a second email, but that also hasnt been relied to.

seems like Razor doesnt like responding to emails or living up to their word...


----------



## soloman

confirm..


----------



## just a noob

its probably us only, i like the looks of it, but if i get it, i'm going to puke my guts out for spending 130 dollars on a mouse, because i only spent 200 on my current mobo =\


----------



## Computer_Freak

just a noob said:


> its probably us only, i like the looks of it, but if i get it, i'm going to puke my guts out for spending 130 dollars on a mouse, because i only spent 200 on my current mobo =\



6 days.

If it only US, they shouldnt have other countries as options...?


----------



## PohTayToez

Well, I doubt that just guessing it guarantees you win it, did you read the fine print?  Given that the black mamba is a decently well known snake, I imagine they had several people guess it, and I doubt everyone gets a free $130 mouse.  Most likely they randomly select a certain number (probably like 5 or 10) of the winners.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Maybe someone else guessed it before you? After all, probably thousands of people have guessed on it, and mamba is a common snake name. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_snakes_by_common_name

Edit: Ah, Didn't read your post pohtaytoez


----------



## FairDoos

There is a new competition you can enter for with Razor now (My opinion i think it is pathetic) You have to video yourslef destroying your own mouse and if you win you win the Mamba but if you lose you have to buy a new mouse so its like..? WHY?


----------



## SSMUFF

Nothing is free in life.


----------



## lovely?

it does look like a very nice mouse. the exact same shape as the Death adder. the two thumb buttons have also been moved forward so your thumb doesnt rest directly on them, i like that. only problem i have with my Death Adder is that the rubberized coating loves to scratch off. a tiny bit of nail polish clearcoat does the trick 

EDIT: after looking at some pictures i guess they didnt move the two thumb buttons, they just added some more. that works too, i guess.


----------



## JoeSamo

Computer_Freak said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> There was a competition on the Razor site "Guess the name of the next gizmo, and you could win it"
> 
> Well, my guess was mamba, and the mouse is called mamba.
> 
> Guess I won.
> 
> But do any of you think that they will actually give me the mouse?
> 
> cause I am pretty excited, but sceptcal at the same time. And seeing as its $130, i guess i really want my prize...
> 
> Check the Razor Mamba



no way you guessed it..


----------



## Computer_Freak

PohTayToez said:


> Well, I doubt that just guessing it guarantees you win it, did you read the fine print?  Given that the black mamba is a decently well known snake, I imagine they had several people guess it, and I doubt everyone gets a free $130 mouse.  Most likely they randomly select a certain number (probably like 5 or 10) of the winners.



Old thread.

I dont care if I dont get it, I just want them to contact me, to say, yes, you guessed it, but you were not the 1st, or something along those like...

I just want them to acknowledge the winners...




And I did guess it. As Mamba, not Black Mamba...


----------



## laznz1

Any new news on this 

Contact them see what they say?


----------



## Computer_Freak

laznz1 said:


> Any new news on this
> 
> Contact them see what they say?



They emailed me yesterday.

Took them long enough.

They said the winner ill be announced on feb 17th

The only negative is that I just bought my Cyber Snipa Stinger and Im loving it.

But If i win the mamba, im sure my brother would like the stinger...


----------



## laznz1

Computer_Freak said:


> They emailed me yesterday.
> 
> Took them long enough.
> 
> They said the winner ill be announced on feb 17th
> 
> The only negative is that I just bought my Cyber Snipa Stinger and Im loving it.
> 
> But If i win the mamba, im sure my brother would like the stinger...



lol good to hear keep us posted


----------



## Computer_Freak

laznz1 said:


> lol good to hear keep us posted



The Winner will be announced on Feb 17th on Razer's site.

So you can all see


----------



## oregon

Computer_Freak said:


> The Winner will be announced on Feb 17th on Razer's site.
> 
> So you can all see



we probably will need to know your name, or at least your avatar.


----------



## Computer_Freak

Nothing yet on the Razer Site.

Its 21:40 here in South Africa. What time are they gonna put it up?


----------



## Computer_Freak

I didnt win it...


----------

